
How Harvard Gets its Best and Brightest - tokenadult
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/06_34/b3998441.htm
======
thinkcomp
Yes, but then the question is what it does with them once they're there--
especially the entrepreneurs!

~~~
unalone
Does the Harvard business school emphasize entrepeneurship at all? I'm curious
if there're any business students on HN who'd know this.

~~~
jmtame
only seeing 1 guy at hndir.com from harvard. 24 here at illinois ;)

~~~
unalone
Wow! That's a lot. Is it because there's a strong hacker presence, or did the
HNdir guy come from Illinois?

~~~
jmtame
the hndir guy is weird. i hear he's from illinois too. but illinois has--at
least historically--been pretty supportive of startups.

